# Road and track



## goat boy (Aug 17, 2005)

The latest issue of Road and track has a section on page 13 where they ask famous people about their all time favorite car.

Dan Gurney replied that his was his 2005 GTO daily driver. He described it as being as close to a NASCAR Cup car for the street as you can get.

The magazine also said that GTO sales are taking off like crazy.

Goat Boy :cheers


----------



## Punchy (May 11, 2005)

Yes I read that quite a positive compliment. The GTO is rapidly rewriting the NHRA pro stock record books as well...........
Mike arty: arty:


----------

